# Argentine Lawmaker Proposes Bill for Businesses to Pay Employees in Crypto



## 64K (Jul 8, 2021)

This is in response to the rampant inflation in Argentina which is about 50% a year. Citizens are only allowed to buy up to 200 US dollars a month.









						Argentine Lawmaker Proposes Bill for Businesses to Pay Employees in Crypto
					

Independent deputy Jose Luis Ramon said his bill would promote greater autonomy and self-governance for Argentina's citizens.




					www.coindesk.com


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 8, 2021)

64K said:


> This is in response to the rampant inflation in Argentina which is about 50% a year. Citizens are only allowed to buy up to 200 US dollars a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this is an example of why every day I get up thinking "I wonder what will they do today to fuck everything up even more"


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah, rampant inflation is nonexistent in crypto, right?

But I guess this is what you get when you run your economy on soy beans and corn.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 8, 2021)

Who the hell would want to be paid with a substance that behaves like Farts in Bath-water ?


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 8, 2021)

Well... so that sounds insane. Mao-like sense of how this works. Maybe not so much in the crazy, evil dictator sense. More just has the energy of a guy who thinks simple farming tools can be melted into any decent grade of  steel which can then be used in things like heavy equipment and infrastructure... its really approaching that level of _WHAT?!_

Just...  

I dunno... am I just ignorant here, or is this actually that dumb?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 8, 2021)

Argentines are not as stupid as the government would like to think they are and this is yet another scheme doomed to failure just like all the others they've concocted over the decades.
Classic diversion tactics.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 8, 2021)

being paid in pesos aint doing them much good is it.. inflation is just robbery under a different name.. maybe bitcoin is the answer.. ??

trog


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 8, 2021)

trog100 said:


> being paid in pesos aint doing them much good is it.. inflation is just robbery under a different name.. maybe bitcoin is the answer.. ??
> 
> trog


That's fine and all until the crypto of choice suddenly crashes and its value dips 30% lower than six hours before.

I mean, our currency is going to shit all the time, but it's far more predictable than that.

In any case, though, it doesn't solve the actual issue, which is the governments and the states being the disaster that they are in terms of corruption, excessive and useless taxes (EDIT: how could I forget about taxes?!) and bureaucracy and waste of budget.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 8, 2021)

I'd rather not have the value of my wages decided by Tweets from Elon Musk.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 8, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd rather not have the value of my wages decided by Tweets from Elon Musk.


A simultaneously hilarious and horrifying notion. Imagine having the value of your country's currency determined by a bunch of trolls with lots of money.

Wait...


----------



## Auer (Jul 8, 2021)

So how long until we see a government collapse and possible revolution because of Crypto?
Eventually people will get killed over this shit. 
And somewhere in his basement some miner nerd rants about his "freedom"....


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 8, 2021)

The issue is hardline crypto backers see this as a huge win (along with the massive proliferation of crypto usage in that country as a whole) when in reality it's because the economy of the country is a sneeze away from freefall and their currency keeps losing value


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd rather not have the value of my wages decided by Tweets from Elon Musk.


You show me someone who would like that idea and I'll show you a person who has no common sense or barely has two brain cells to rub together...


----------



## Auer (Jul 8, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> A simultaneously hilarious and horrifying notion. Imagine having the value of your country's currency determined by a bunch of trolls with lots of money.
> 
> Wait...


Were past that already....








						Noem’s Use of Private Money to Deploy Guard Troops Raises Questions (Published 2021)
					

South Dakota officials from both parties, as well as military historians, cited legal and ethical worries about the governor’s use of a donation from a Tennessee billionaire to send troops to the border.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> I dunno... am I just ignorant here, or is this actually that dumb?


You're fine bro, it's THAT dumb.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah, rampant inflation is nonexistent in crypto, right?


It's historically deflationary, not inflationary, but it's certainly had short term inflationary tendencies.  Which is why this is dumb.



ShiBDiB said:


> The issue is hardline crypto backers see this as a huge win (along with the massive proliferation of crypto usage in that country as a whole) when in reality it's because the economy of the country is a sneeze away from freefall and their currency keeps losing value


For that reason, it's not a huge win.  This is one newscast away from tanking the value.  Not exactly seen as great news here.



Chomiq said:


> But I guess this is what you get when you run your economy on soy beans and corn.


I mean...  Americas main export is food, and soybeans and corn are a big portion.

And we made it to the moon.  Our rockets also are shaped like Corn.

Corn is Power.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> And we made it to the moon.  Our rockets also are shaped like Corn.
> 
> Corn is Power.



Checkmate potatoes


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2021)

The more money in the system the less volatile the system will be. The more countries, companies and individuals that invest in crypto the more stable it becomes. This also lessens the amount of manipulation from Whales because their overall percentage is lowered. That is the true goal of crypto, to replace fiat currency, and to do that it needs to be stable.

If you live in a country with insane inflation and massively devalued currency, and a loaf of bread is 10,000,000 Zimbabwe bucks but only .00000001 ETH I know which I would choose to store my money in.


----------



## Auer (Jul 8, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> The more money in the system the less volatile the system will be. The more countries, companies and individuals that invest in crypto the more stable it becomes. This also lessens the amount of manipulation from Whales because their overall percentage is lowered. That is the true goal of crypto, to replace fiat currency, and to do that it needs to be stable.
> 
> If you live in a country with insane inflation and massively devalued currency, and a loaf of bread is 10,000,000 Zimbabwe bucks but only .00000001 ETH I know which I would choose to store my money in.


Crypto can't fix a broken economy.
Injecting crypto in to a country with insane inflation will do absolutely nothing to improve people lives on a daily basis.
What makes the Argentines think that an employer can afford to buy crypto and pay their workers with it while the economy is in a free fall?

1 Bitcoin equals 3,151,914.61 Argentine Peso atm.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2021)

Auer said:


> Crypto can't fix a broken economy.
> Injecting crypto in to a country with insane inflation will do absolutely nothing to improve people lives on a daily basis.
> What makes the Argentines think that an employer can afford to buy crypto and pay their workers with it while the economy is in a free fall?
> 
> 1 Bitcoin equals 3,151,914.61 Argentine Peso atm.



Is crypto more stable than their Fiat? Well, then there's your answer. Regardless if the employer can pay or not. Those that can pay buy the equivalent in crypto to the pay the employee should have received at that time. By not receiving fiat the money doesn't deflate in their hands and avoids future inflation while increasing buying power.

Your point on what 1 BTC = is irrelevant. 1 BTC can be broken down to 100,000,000 satoshi.


----------



## Auer (Jul 8, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Is crypto more stable than their Fiat? Well, then there's your answer. Regardless if the employer can pay or not. Those that can pay buy the equivalent in crypto to the pay the employee should have received at that time. By not receiving fiat the money doesn't deflate in their hands and avoids future inflation while increasing buying power.
> 
> Your point on what 1 BTC = is irrelevant. 1 BTC can be broken down to 100,000,000 satoshi.


I dont think you get it, but I wont argue with you.

Injecting crypto in to failing corrupt economies is dangerous and shortsighted.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2021)

I don't agree. I think it will help stabilize. They aren't "injecting" that to me means adding too. They are displacing fiat with crypto.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 8, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> They are displacing fiat with crypto.


Work 39 hours..........get paid... Taxed on wages Converted to some form of E-coin
Reconvert to local currency ( to buy essentials ) get hit with some form of capital gains tax for trading E-coin
.

Way to go Argentina >>>>>>>>>>>> Income Taxed twice 
Sure this will be popular and a Vote winner


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 8, 2021)

Auer said:


> So how long until we see a government collapse and possible revolution because of Crypto?
> Eventually people will get killed over this shit.
> And somewhere in his basement some miner nerd rants about his "freedom"....


Wow when and if that happens I wouldn't be blaming crypto, when you're government brings its version out I'm sure we'll just deal with it tbh, and I have no advice for a country that in the shit, but I do think you can always blame the guy in charge fully and completely. ..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> And this is an example of why every day I get up thinking "I wonder what will they do today to fuck everything up even more"



I mean, worst case scenario -- they could start a war with another country


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the US of A has got every "American" nation covered in there!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> I'm pretty sure the US of A has got every "American" nation covered in there!



Nah, All you need to do is send in the Brits and they will run.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's historically deflationary, not inflationary, but it's certainly had short term inflationary tendencies.  Which is why this is dumb.
> 
> 
> For that reason, it's not a huge win.  This is one newscast away from tanking the value.  Not exactly seen as great news here.
> ...


Don't forget that corn also powers our cars,   Ethanol.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Don't forget that corn also powers our cars,   Ethanol.



dont you mean bio-diesel?


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I mean, worst case scenario -- they could start a war with another country


I've heard the British might take up the offer.



FreedomEclipse said:


> dont you mean bio-diesel?


No, e-85, it's 85% ethanol. In the US that shit is made from corn.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 8, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah, rampant inflation is nonexistent in crypto, right?
> 
> But I guess this is what you get when you run your economy on soy beans and corn.


Its what you get when the government lines its pockets worse than the US.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I mean, worst case scenario -- they could start a war with another country



After the president insulted half South America with racist comments like how Brazilians were born of the jungle or some shit like that... You might be onto something.



Auer said:


> Crypto can't fix a broken economy.
> Injecting crypto in to a country with insane inflation will do absolutely nothing to improve people lives on a daily basis.


Correct. Besides, there's also a cost of the fees that most if not all cryptocurrencies require, plus it would be an extra headache for a lot of people that simply don't understand the basics of crypto.



Auer said:


> What makes the Argentines think that an employer can afford to buy crypto and pay their workers with it while the economy is in a free fall?


For the record, the government is full of idiots that do not understand how economy works. And if it turned to be some plan to make a "sovereign, national crypto", I'm pretty sure no one actually important will use it. It's destined to fail from the get go, as long as it's value comes from or is tied to the trust in politicians or public "servants".



ZenZimZaliben said:


> I don't agree. I think it will help stabilize. They aren't "injecting" that to me means adding too. They are displacing fiat with crypto.


The problem is that you have to pay that crypto with something. That means that you need a minimum reserve of dollars at the central bank. Said central bank's reserves are rather low, and the only reason they don't go in negative numbers is because of exports, which just got hit with maximum quotas because the government thinks that the exports generate inflation.

On top of that, with how unpredictable the government is, people feel safer in foreign currency they can touch. No one knows if tomorrow the president will get up in a bad mood and say "fuck crypto, we're banning all that shit" and suddenly find that their savings are now lost because crypto got banned. So, euros and dollars for safekeeping (either at a bank or "under the mattress", since banks are also not entirely trusted after what happened with then president Duhalde robbing everyone of their foreign currency at bank accounts and giving them pesos at some ridiculously low exchange rate), and crypto for speculative gains, but not for much else. And definitely not for daily transactions, because there's a transaction fee involved and on top of that there might be extra taxes involved for each transaction. A royal pain in every sense.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 8, 2021)

Stay on topic.
Remember, and follow, the guidelines when you post..
Here are a few:


> *Posting in a thread*
> Be polite and Constructive, if you have nothing nice to say then don't say anything at all.
> This includes trolling, continuous use of bad language (ie. cussing), flaming, baiting, retaliatory comments, system feature abuse, and insulting others.
> Do not get involved in any off-topic banter or arguments. Please report them and avoid instead.
> ...


Thank You.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 8, 2021)

It makes sense if you consider the price of the black market USD. The official legal rate is 100:1, but black market is currently at 170:1, by paying employees with crypto, they can exchange that at a 70% higher value, or the usual "wait to see if it increases".
Would you not want a 70% raise?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 8, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> It makes sense if you consider the price of the black market USD. The official legal rate is 100:1, but black market is currently at 170:1, by paying employees with crypto, they can exchange that at a 70% higher value, or the usual "wait to see if it increases".
> Would you not want a 70% raise?


I would argue that the black market (blue as it's commonly known) rate of the Argentine peso is much more reliable than crypto currency and more predictable, especially with mid term elections coming up.
In fact, the economist, Melconian, is predicting $200 by the end of the year and is anyone surprised by that? Answer - nobody.
What people who don't follow the basket case of Argentine economics probably don't appreciate is that the government keeps the peso pegged at around AR$100/US$1 and we've been here before.
Cars, for example, are sold at the official rate of exchange against the dollar, so if you have dollars under the bed and the spread is say, 60-70%, you're quids in and can almost drive away in a car at half price.
Every cloud etc...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Nah, All you need to do is send in the Brits and they will run.


Not if we throw enough corn at you.



yotano211 said:


> No, e-85, it's 85% ethanol. In the US that shit is made from corn.


yep.  My dad goes miles to avoid it.  Bad for small engines or something.

He tries to use it as an excuse why his wood chipper is always broke, but we all know it's because it sucks.

But OT story time is probably going too long, so it's over...


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 8, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> It makes sense if you consider the price of the black market USD. The official legal rate is 100:1, but black market is currently at 170:1, by paying employees with crypto, they can exchange that at a 70% higher value, or the usual "wait to see if it increases".
> Would you not want a 70% raise?


Depends on how you go about it. You're using "white" money from a system that traces all your moves, though.

All I say is that kind of move makes sense if you're doing everything, or at least an important part of your expenses, in cash and in a way that such payments are not really traceable to you. Otherwise, it could trigger an alert about you spending more money than you make. Besides, I'm not sure you could put that money back into an account, if the need should arise.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 8, 2021)

You can trade up to 400k ars a year in crypto. The rest must be at the nice 100 ars value.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not if we throw enough corn at you.
> 
> 
> yep.  My dad goes miles to avoid it.  Bad for small engines or something.
> ...



my Uncle is a mechanic and says the amount of engines that use e85 he has had to clean out are crazy. its terrible for cars.  I imagine the gas saved isn't worth the cost of having your entire gas tank taken out and cleaned when E85 eventually clogs it up. (he did say this only applies to states that have winters though) something about the cold temps mess up e85


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2021)

For that matter even China wanted to create their own crypto coin when they were blocked from accessing the US markets


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 8, 2021)

64K said:


> This is in response to the rampant inflation in Argentina which is about 50% a year. Citizens are only allowed to buy up to 200 US dollars a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This doesn't make any sense whatsoever to me. If a currency has a value just above dogshit, you're going to get the same amount/value worth in crypto-currency. So if the currency drops to below dogshit in value later on, it means whatever you've been paid up to that point is unaffected, but any crypto-currency payments made to you thereafter is going to be the equivalent value of less than dogshit. 
This is just a misguided or moronic attempt at trying to cushion or compartmentalize individual earnings from inflation. It could potentially be a big help over the short term if there was an active plan in place to fix the problems(i.e. the government). Some things just can't be fixed without the need of having someone drive in with a big crane sporting an appropriately sized wrecking ball and knocking down those in charge. That's what I wreckon... err reckon!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> It makes sense if you consider the price of the black market USD. The official legal rate is 100:1, but black market is currently at 170:1, by paying employees with crypto, they can exchange that at a 70% higher value, or the usual "wait to see if it increases".
> Would you not want a 70% raise?



Two sides to that coin, it could all so drop too and if your living pay check to paycheck you be screwed.

There is no real value in some thing that don't really exist.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 8, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> This doesn't make any sense whatsoever to me. If a currency has a value just above dogshit, you're going to get the same amount/value worth in crypto-currency. So if the currency drops to below dogshit in value later on, it means whatever you've been paid up to that point is unaffected, but any crypto-currency payments made to you thereafter is going to be the equivalent value of less than dogshit.
> This is just a misguided or moronic attempt at trying to cushion or compartmentalize individual earnings from inflation. It could potentially be a big help over the short term if there was an active plan in place to fix the problems(i.e. the government). Some things just can't be fixed without the need of having someone drive in with a big crane sporting an appropriately sized wrecking ball and knocking down those in charge. That's what I wreckon... err reckon!


The last time any Argentine government had an active plan to fix the economy was when each successive government took power. They spend most of the time stealing it.
Back in the 90s, President Menem had the bright idea of convertibility, pegging the peso one to one with the dollar, so all of a sudden everyone thought they were very rich, hence the expression, dame dos! (gimme two!)
That laid the foundations for the 2001 disaster and President De la Rua escaping government house in a helicopter - he was later known as 'helicopter man' by the way.
There was also a currency called the Austral and probably many others and when I first arrived here (2005) in search of a long lost love, things were looking pretty good, with the country having almost recovered from the $95billion default. However, I was told to expect a crisis every ten years, but I didn't believe them.
I do now. 
The country has been in crisis for at least the last ten years and unfortunately the light at the end of the tunnel may well be another train.
In Argentina, a sense of humour and steel pants  are mandatory.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> hence the expression, dame dos! (gimme two!)


Yeah, and Curly said the same thing to Moe and got poked in the eyes. 
I wonder if the next guy will escape using a jetpack that ends up exploding... they could call him "Napoleon Blownapart"


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 8, 2021)

Being paid in crypto is like being paid in bolívars in my opinion; useless.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're fine bro, it's THAT dumb.


Hah, okay then. Good... good... just don't wanna get hit on some Godwin's law stuff because I mentioned a dictator. 

I just get confused at this point in my life. Sometimes I think I understand a couple of things, and then I see something that strikes me as so ridiculous that I start to legitimately wonder if there's just something I don't know that the people going with the idea do and it actually makes perfect sense. Sometimes, it's just easier to believe that you must be stupid when presented with something so out of pocket, than to acknowledge the stupidity levels existing around you. It's the realization of "Yep, I don't understand any of this." It's almost like a cope, me wanting to believe that no leader could be so foolish, for the sake of us all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> Hah, okay then. Good... good... just don't wanna get hit on some Godwin's law stuff because I mentioned a dictator.
> 
> I just get confused at this point in my life. Sometimes I think I understand a couple of things, and then I see something that strikes me as so ridiculous that I start to legitimately wonder if there's just something I don't know that the people going with the idea do and it actually makes perfect sense. Sometimes, it's just easier to believe that you must be stupid when presented with something so out of pocket, than to acknowledge the stupidity levels existing around you. It's the realization of "Yep, I don't understand any of this." It's almost like a cope, me wanting to believe that no leader could be so foolish, for the sake of us all.


I think most of us are right there with you being bewildered and bemused by these events. There are two ways this could go. A, That politician will be remember for being a pioneer of his time for thinking forward, or B, That politician will be remember as a daffy nitwit for putting such nonsense on the table of the legislation body in question.. I'm leaning towards option B. But we're talking about the Argentinian government here. 

No offense intended to anyone from Argentina..


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> But we're talking about the Argentinian government here.
> 
> No offense intended to anyone from Argentina..


Don't worry about it. Most would agree anyway


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 9, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Two sides to that coin, it could all so drop too and if your living pay check to paycheck you be screwed.
> 
> There is no real value in some thing that don't really exist.


Well there's not many options left if you get paid in Paypal. You either get a 70% boost out of whatever you can convert via crypto, and the rest at the official value via the central bank, or do everything at the official value via central bank.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 9, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> Well there's not many options left if you get paid in Paypal. You either get a 70% boost out of whatever you can convert via crypto, and the rest at the official value via the central bank, or do everything at the official value via central bank.


Good point. Damned if you don't, so might as well. I can see that being the situation for many. I also see those same desperate people even worse off, should the value suddenly evaporate. It becomes more of the same in the end.Worst-case, it not only fails to provide long-term stability (as well as simply continuing with the status quo under different machinery - over which time, more fall out of poverty and into a grave,) but may even be yet another point of near irrecoverable cataclysm. It's _quite_ the precipice!

That's really the big-brain take here, I guess. This, as strange as it may be, is more a symptom of the situation. Sometimes when you have a cold, your nose runs. But the runny nose isn't the cause. The runny nose is there because you were previously infected, and its been working on you up until that point. So things like this, just kind of look to me like a product of the many blooming circumstances and problems adjacent to this. You kind of have to ask "How bad _exactly_ do things have to be economically for this to even be on the table?"

And once you ask that, you start to see how someone might reach this decision, right or wrong. I don't know how wise it is to bet on something so unstable as a means to escape the massive instability you are already dealing with. That's a little bit like staying too long in the casino when you've been losing all day, thinking you're somehow playing better odds as time goes by, and maybe a windfall is right there to save you from the ruin you have caused yourself. All of the answers to that predicament are some level of seedy and ill-advised. But then, so were the choices that got you there, so... buy the ticket, take the ride. Sadly, it is mostly the citizens who will have to take that ride.

Like... man, as much as I poke at the absurdity of this, I do kind of hope that it works out for them. It's not really something I want to be right about. Many others no doubt feel that desire to believe. But it's really scary to think about. If it was me, living under that, knowing what little I do know about these markets, I would be crapping my pants at the dead man's gamble in front of me. Not a lot between you and the level of poverty that will finally kill you at that point. I have a hard time imagining it not being entirely that real for a sizable chunk of people. And that shit is heartbreaking. It's rapid mobility, or death. If that's your best prospect, you've been screwed for a long time. It's not like how the rappers depict it for themselves... most of those people don't make it out. They stay poorer and just die that much younger, with little to show for it.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 9, 2021)

The country has been in a supersonic dive since the 50s, so it's no surprise for anyone with a brain here, sans the usual blind fanatics, which, sadly, are usually the majority.

Relying on any speculative market is a death sentence anywhere, but you need to eat now, so you may as well take what little advantage you can from it. You learn to live with it, we're used to 50% inflation rates. It's kind of a passive skill for us, we can tell you when something happened if you just list the price of something at that time.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 9, 2021)

GoldenX said:


> The country has been in a supersonic dive since the 50s, so it's no surprise for anyone with a brain here, sans the usual blind fanatics, which, sadly, are usually the majority.
> 
> Relying on any speculative market is a death sentence anywhere, but you need to eat now, so you may as well take what little advantage you can from it. You learn to live with it, we're used to 50% inflation rates. It's kind of a passive skill for us, we can tell you when something happened if you just list the price of something at that time.


Can't really argue with that, hah. At some point the band must break, though. Piece by piece. I suppose you do all you can and pray for time to be on your side. While that still sounds completely awful to me, I get it. Sink or swim, ride the waves.

I can see it potentially doing good as a more short-term solution, something that might alleviate some more immediate crisis. Plug some currency in, get it moving between people. If it is to be, use it if you can. No doubt.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 9, 2021)

Argentines could never be criticised for not coming up with imaginative ways to overcome economic adversities, mainly due to successive governments' attitudes of, _do as we say, but not as we do_.
It certainly pays to be a cynic in Argentina, especially with money.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not if we throw enough corn at you.
> 
> 
> yep.  My dad goes miles to avoid it.  Bad for small engines or something.
> ...


The car would have to be rated flex fuel rated to use e85. I'm not a mechanic but I've been told it eats up the plastic fuel lines if not e85 rated. Even 20% ethanol will destroy lots of normal engines and fuel lines.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 9, 2021)

Cryptocoins have a huge manipulation scheme, at moment looks like cryptocoins are very deflationary however when the bear market hits and cryptocoins price crashes more than 95% of what it is then all those people who received cryptocoins will lose 95% of the value and will have to wait for years in hopes cryptocoins will go up again. If I was in argentine, I would buy dollars or stable cryptocoins like usdc because the bear market will soon hit the cryptomarket and bitcoin will crash below 10k usd  again.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 10, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Cryptocoins have a huge manipulation scheme, at moment looks like cryptocoins are very deflationary however when the bear market hits and cryptocoins price crashes more than 95% of what it is then all those people who received cryptocoins will lose 95% of the value and will have to wait for years in hopes cryptocoins will go up again. If I was in argentine, I would buy dollars or stable cryptocoins like usdc because the bear market will soon hit the cryptomarket and bitcoin will crash below 10k usd  again.


Yeah, as far as I've seen, no one is trusting crypto for anything other than speculative gains. For long-term savings, people still prefer the US dollars.


----------

